
Show HN: Perseids meteor shower from space - typpo
https://www.meteorshowers.org/view/Perseids
======
typpo
I built this using three.js/webgl with data from NASA CAMS
([http://cams.seti.org/](http://cams.seti.org/)). Just updated it with
meteoroid data from last year.

It's open source:
[https://github.com/typpo/showers](https://github.com/typpo/showers)

~~~
Rodd45
Great work man!

